Ask HN: What's the two most important decisions you ever made? - gamechangr
======
ryanchants
1) To apply to and attend Harvard's Summer School program. I grew up in a
small (~1500 people) town in rural NC. That summer exposed me to many
different cultures and opened my eyes to the world.

2) To enlist in the USMC at 24. The GI Bill, basic small unit leadership, and
other things have helped. Wish I would have retained the fitness part.

------
corporateguy6
Moving to Nyc, not pursuing a job that I should have

------
throwaway413
To get married, and to get divorced.

